# Saugeye bite on Night Crawlers yet?



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I have vacation starting May 7th and I was thinking about buying a flat of night crawlers if the Saugeye are taking a liking to them. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive been seeing eyes caught on crawlers since early april.... all fish love worms


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

yep harness or just a roadrunner and plastic like a big joshy swim and a small chunk of crawler worked on or near bottom


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Last year starting around this time, I had great success at Indian jut drifting a whole crawler on a hook with a very small split shot a couple feet above it. Finding the active fish was key the first day, then every day after, it was game on


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I usually use crawler mid to late June when water starts warming up. But can't hurt.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I was wondering if I was pushing the worm bite a little soon or not. I hate to buy a flat of crawlers and have to keep them around for weeks on end. However, at 40 bucks for a flat, I guess if I use half I'm still ahead if the game.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Saugeyes are like walleyes and, on Lake Erie, the walleye prefer minnows to crawlers until the middle of May and then switch to crawlers.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Tastefishy said:


> I was wondering if I was pushing the worm bite a little soon or not. I hate to buy a flat of crawlers and have to keep them around for weeks on end. However, at 40 bucks for a flat, I guess if I use half I'm still ahead if the game.


Where you getting them for 40 bucks. Thanks


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

A bait shop I frequent is giving me a deal.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

IMO as soon as you see worms on the ground the fish will readily bite them. Its my thinking that the only natural way a nightcrawler ends up in the water is when they are washed into lakes and rivers naturally during heavy warm rains so of course they are on the menu at that point. I think up in erie they are more or less immitating all the larva hatches which start up more as the water warms.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

already using them at erie


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, great news!
I'm planning to go up Thursday or Friday depending on the wave action out of Wild Wings. I'm also going to try my luck at C.J. Brown tomorrow for a Walleye if I'm lucky.


----------

